# Aspen kidded! Pictures page 9



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I have some questions.

This year Sweet Pea is a first freshioner and she is 30 days from 145 day mark. She has had an udder for some weeks now. It is so cute! 
March 13th
[attachment=0:3e10t7hz]Copy of march 13th 001.jpg[/attachment:3e10t7hz]
March 26th
[attachment=1:3e10t7hz]sweet peas udder.jpg[/attachment:3e10t7hz]
Aspen is a second freshioner and due the same day. she has hardly any udder!

Sweet Pea looks to possibly have twins (fingers crossed) while Aspen would put me on the floor if she had more then 1, she is so tiny.

Do you think this has anything to do with the udder developement? Aspen uddered up pretty early last year and her udder was decent size for a first freshioner so I am stumped this year why it is taking so long. :scratch:

(no udder pics of Aspen due to her not letting me behind her - oh and no udder!)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

She looks like she has about the same amount of udder on most of my does a month out. My last two due right now are the only ones who don't have much of an udder and its throwing me for a loop!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Stacey, Sweet Pea's udder looks alot like Binky's did at Christmas and she kidded on 1/23...just wait she'll balloon up in no time! Aspen being small could still give you twins....they hide babies VERY well!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

yah I figured Sweet Peas was normal but I was perplexed about Aspen.

Well last night i was able to catch her and low and behold she has an udder! and it might be bigger then Sweet peas! So I guess I don't have to worry about her.

Really liz I would be SUPER surprised with more then one from Aspen. She hardly looks big enough to be pregnant!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Believe me I too wondered how Binky gave me twins because I truly did not think she was big enough, she and Aspen look alot alike in build as well as color and Aspen is "deep" in the belly area so she just may surprise you...I hope :girl: :girl: and Sweet Pea will give you :girl: :boy: .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

I will get new pictures of them both so you guys can give my your oppions on their size.

I will try to shave a bit around their udders too because i really want to watch them grow and see when they get really tight


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Sweet Peas udder today









sweet pea and aspen









Aspen's udder from today









Aspen from above

















From side









sweet pea side









from above


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

I love it when they get the first bit of udder in..BTW, nice little udder on Aspen-too bad she's not reg., I'd be interested to see how she does at shows.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

thanks for the complements. I am hoping to milk her. My aunt really wants the fresh goats milk so if my brothers won't drink it I know she will use it. I may even make a little money off it too. But knowing my aunt she will want to purchase a half gallon for like 50cents :hair:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

We aren't even aloud to sell our milk at all.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

we aren't either, so shhhhh


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Thats the reason we quit raising dairy goaays.They produced more milk than we could use and we couldn't sell it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Aww Stacey, I like baby bellies!! I will say though that you will be surprised come May, They are both long in body and like I said, they can hide those babies pretty good! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: ( Just a guess)


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Liz I SO hope you are right. But I am not going to get my hopes up. Last year Destiny had enough movement in her to have triplets but she only had one! And everyone was SURE Misty had twins but she only had a single. :shrug: I am terrible with guessing!

I can't feel kids in anyone but Sweet Pea.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: udder developement*

Off topic I know, but why can't you sell the milk?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

different states have different laws on if you can or can't sell raw milk from your farm. some states say you can sell it for animal use, but what people do with it after they leave your place it is up to them. It is a health risk if someone doesn't take the right precautions when milking their does. I see the reasoning but it does make it difficult.

Some staes you can be certified as a grade A dairy and then are able to sell raw or pasterized milk off your farm.

in the state of NJ you can't do it PERIOD. Very sad

If I "sell" it to my aunt, she would have to turn me in to have anyone "find out" and that would be a conflict of interest due to her wanting the milk from me.


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: udder developement*

I see the reasoning I suppose but like I always say, it's that persons decision to take that risk or not and should be no penalty to the owner. Just another way to be controlled yet again.


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: udder developement*

Your goats are adorable. Goats are so cute! can you tell I love goats? Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

thanks.

I wouldn't expect anything less from someone who is a part of a goat message board


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

at feeding time tonight I was checking everyone over and they all got wormed. Then later I was viewing Aspen from about 6-7 feet away and I was surprised to see her looking rounder.  She is finally looking pregnant! But this happened last year to and I got my hopes up for twins and she only had a single buckling - 4lbs so not all that big.

My "house" as I am calling Misty is getting bigger and bigger almost by the day. She is so cute and round. She carries high so that is why she looks so big. No real udder developement for her but she isn't due till mid May anyway.

Now Destiny doesn't look pregnant, can't feel a kid but she maybe starting an udder - hard to tell on her since she always has a tiny udder anyway. This would be her 4th freshioning.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Stacey, even Mia is showing....real low but I see her belly!!!! She is bred , right? If you want to, I think I have Binky posted somewhere on here with her baby belly, she and Aspen are looking to be built about the same so if you want you ..viewtopic.php?f=13&t=672...She had 2 1/2 months to go in these pics...I truly thot she would have a single.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Yes Mia just suddenly started to show. she is due may 5th or may 24th so I don't know which

As for Binky and Aspen......... yes they are built alike but even Binky looks rounder then Aspen looks. I really would LOVE to have you be right


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

Wasn't Mia Kara's mom? Hope you get another pretty lil' doe like her, her "lilac" looking color was so pretty!
Like any pregnancy it is a "wait and see" type thing, I wonder when they'll come out with the ultasounds for animals like they have for people? I think it would be awesome to see a 3d pic of a baby goat before it's born...then we'd even know wether they would be bucks or does!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

yah but think about how expensive! Would be really cool though

Yes Mia had Kari and I repeated that breeding again so I could possibly get another mini Mia again. Lets just hope she isn't as loud! I was so happy to see Kari leave, she was so noisy!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

That was something, to get a look a like baby the first time! I had to wait for Tilly's 2nd freshening to get a mini Tilly...which was also a buckling, and this time her 4th a mini Tilly doeling! I do hope she twins for you, one of each!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

yah it was really cool to get one just like her - even in personality

GREAT NEWS, I felt kids on Sweet Pea, Aspen, Destiny, Misty and Mia!!! I am so excited. The kid/s in Sweet Pea were VERY active while in the others it was mild to hard to detect.

Aspen has suddenly bloomed out and so has Mia.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: udder developement*

How exciting!!!! Babies coming soon!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

ok here is miss Aspen (day 120) who has "ballooned" overnight









her udder



























her walking away in the distance









I am still thinking single but crossing fingers for twins

More pictures of the others coming


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Destiny - she isnt' photogenic day 116









Flicka - day unknown - somewhere between 118 and 112


















Mia day 97 or 116 --- what do you think? forgot to get udder shots, will need to do that later



















from a day or so ago 
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 6th006.jpg


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

misty day 113


















from march 19th
http://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g231/ ... 9th014.jpg

Sweet Pea - day 120


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Sweet Pea has a nice little udder coming in!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

I still say Aspen has twins in there! Sweet Pea too! Mia, low and widening...maybe twins but likely a single, Misty and Flicka as well as Destiny look mlow enough for twins also...they look perfectly content and so cute with their baby bellies!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Today I finally felt kid/s move in Destiny. I was 70% sure she was pregnant but there was still that 30% that she wasn't so sure. But now I know positively! it was so cool as always.

So far I have felt kids in, Aspen, Destiny, Sweet Pea and I can't remember if I felt them in Misty and Mia I think so.

I tried the technique you said Liz, about pushing up near the udder along with pushing on the right side to constrict their area and make them move. Sometimes I can just put my hand on Sweet Pea near her udder towards the right and feel kid/s move so that is what makes me think twins.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Isn't it the coolest thing? And the look the girls give when those kids move is priceless! Sometimes though, the more movement and activity you see and feel can be deceiving, almost like wondering if theres twins in there, I had felt alot more movement with Angel than I did with the other 3, and she had one...almost like there was more room to move around since she was the only one in there. Wait til you see odd bumps poking out of their bellies! It's funny cause they look as though they have lumps everywhere!

Getting closer Stacey....I am so excited to see what you get this year!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

I want to say pray for doelings but I have more people on my waiting list for wethers! lol

I don't think I will see anything poking out of them under all their winter fluff though


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

They are coming along nicely Stacey!! I love Sweet Pea's little udder


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

new pictures!

Aspen from April 9th and 10th (day 128 and 129)













































Her udder is bigger then Sweet Pea's now


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Destiny - like I said before, not very photogenic (day 125)









Mia - going to say day 125/126 because of how she is acting and her udder developement

















See how open she is?









This one cracked me up - it reached 70 today and she was panting pretty hard









But still moving right along


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics*

Sweet Pea - day 129
udder - not much bigger 









bad angle









Flicka - unknown - somewhere between 127 and 122/3










Somehow that is all I got of her and none of Misty :shrug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Staceys gonna get MULTIPLES this year!!! Both Aspen and Sweet Pea....twins!! :stars:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Your goats are so cute. You are going to have a lot of little kids running around. I love looking at pictures of peoples goats. Suellen


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Liz after all this I am going to be terribly disapointed if either doe has a single and I will blame you! :wink:

Aspen lost her mucus plug today - day 130. She is also very open I was afraid of a prolaps that retreated back in but was dirty but when I got close I saw it was just mucus with some dirt on it.

Babies!! :leap: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Oh the look on Sweat Pea's face! Priceless! "Why are you looking at my cha cha?" :slapfloor: That pic just made my day! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :girl: for you this year!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

OK...Now...you can't blame me for being excited!! I do truly think it's those "little" does that tend to hide "xtra" kids very well!! Aspen is definately going to surprise you!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Babies will be here before you know it!!!!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Stacey the girls are looking great. We are getting so close to kidding time. :leap: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

I know I know I am getting so excited!!

On my facebook I have a count down going for my status. Hehe

Did I mention that Aspen lost her mucus plug this morning?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Girls from this week.

Misty


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

She is getting bigger!!! I think Azriel lost her mucus plug yesterday as well. :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

here are the girls from a couple days ago.

Monday is day 140 for Sweet pea and Aspen
Aspen
[attachment=0:13b9trsk]April 18th 066.jpg[/attachment:13b9trsk]

Left to right, Mia, Aspen, Destiny, Misty
[attachment=1:13b9trsk]April 18th 063.jpg[/attachment:13b9trsk]
me feeding aspen - trying to tame her down a bit
[attachment=2:13b9trsk]April 18th 046.jpg[/attachment:13b9trsk]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

Sweet Pea
[attachment=1:as0pkvdd]April 18th 068.jpg[/attachment:as0pkvdd]
Flicka
[attachment=0:as0pkvdd]April 18th 067.jpg[/attachment:as0pkvdd]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: udder developement and my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/10*

sweet pea and Misty at the water buckets

[attachment=1:3l689lb3]April 18th 072.jpg[/attachment:3l689lb3]

testing out the new milking stand
[attachment=0:3l689lb3]April 18th 080.jpg[/attachment:3l689lb3]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

Stacey.....I'm getting as excited as you are!! They all are progressing very well, and I hope they all go "early" like my girls did!! Everyone except Tilly went on day 145! :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

I have been doing so well with waiting until today! I am almost jumping out of my skin with excitement. I told someone else that asked about me being able to go to work "oh I will be fine only if they are in labor will I not want to go to work" YAH RIGHT! i dont' want to go to work tomorrow and they aren't showing ANY signs of going anytime soon! :sigh:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

They are looking like blimps Stacey!! Looks like multiples this year!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

I am here just about all the time, haven't missed a kidding yet! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

Hey Stacey....you are being a NORMAL goat mom!!! My goodness I was running home to check my girls Daily while I was on the clock...good thing my boss likes me!! Thats why I have TEDDY...He's named for my boss! LETS ALL PRAY THAT STACEY CAN BE WITH HER GIRLS WHEN THE TIME COMES ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

hee hee hee

Looks like lots of kids soon. I would hate going to work too! Thankfully pet sitting allows me to be with the girls a lot. Otherwise I would be calling out of work all the time when my girls are due!

Xcell showed me just how well they can hide kids. I was so sure she was going to have a single! When I saw two kids in the barn I was shocked. So don't be so sure about singles on anyone yet! :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

ahh you guys are going to make me worse :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/20*

sweet pea
[attachment=7:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 002.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

Aspen
[attachment=6:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 011.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

Misty
[attachment=5:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 010.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]
[attachment=4:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 009.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

Mia
[attachment=3:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 006.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

[attachment=2:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 008.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

Destiny
[attachment=1:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 007.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]

Flicka
[attachment=0:2oxufhhf]April 22nd 005.jpg[/attachment:2oxufhhf]


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

Stacey, by the looks of Sw'P's udder, I'd say she'll go before Aspen, and between Misty. Mia Destiny and Flicka.....well...Misty is looking like a true preggy pygmy...she has twins in there...if not 3! Mia...lets hope for twins, Destiny...right now she looks to have a single but she could ballon up in the next few weeks. Flicka...I'll say a single also, but this is going by the angle of the pics. Who's next in line after Aspen and Sw'P?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

Hehe that is the funny thing about pictures they jsut dont' show it right.

Sweet Pea is bigger then Aspen and Aspen;s udder is much bigger then Sweet Peas. But who knows

As to Flicka ---- that girl is my biggest one out there  I tell yah pictures are so deceiving.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

I think you still have several days to go yet. I think they will kid around day 147. Just my guess!! I hope they go soon for you though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

right now any day is good except 148 which is next Tuesday as I will be gone ALL DAY due to having to work one job and then cover for another girl at my other job since she is on vacation!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

Now Stacey.....you should have kept that a secret!!! Those girls just wait for ANY opportunity to mess with us!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

well thats ok, I am telling them that because i have a plan :wink:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

Yep, watch them go on 148 :shrug: Atleast you have a plan. Better keep it secret though!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

There looks like multiples coming your way!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

I know this is nothing big to report but i just have to anyway. Aspen's ligaments are the slightest bit soft, nothing major and if I hadn't been checking her for the past week I wouldnt' have noticed it. But her ligametns are like BONES so strong and tight that now with the slight dip I noticed the difference.

No babies tonight and probably not even tomorrow either but I expect this weekend 

:dance:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

I check ligs like 60 billion times a day lol. That is great Stacey!!!!!!!!! :stars: :coffee2:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

my grandma is like "what are you doing stace" hehe


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

Your goats are adorable. It does look like you are going to be having a lot of babies :girl: Looking forward to seeing the new kids.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ updated w/pics 4/23*

ligs are a bit looser on Aspen --- she is text book --- or was I should say, last year. So probably Sunday or Monday for her.

Thanks Sullen - I think they are rather cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ Aspen to kid soon*

I have pictures coming later on today (running to a friends horse farm here in a minute)

Aspen's ligaments are very loose. Her rear is so loose it is funny. Her udder is very nice almost tight. So tomorrow or Sunday. Praying she goes on Sunday! I have to work from 12-6 and if she kids I will HATE to miss it plus I will not want to leave those kid/s

Felt kids in Misty and Flicka!!! being quite roudy today.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ Aspen to kid soon*

Babies soon!!!! Aspen sounds closer!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ Aspen to kid soon*

ok here are pictures of the girls

Aspen - 144 
[attachment=3:2nx8syzu]April 25th 009.jpg[/attachment:2nx8syzu]

[attachment=2:2nx8syzu]April 25th 017.jpg[/attachment:2nx8syzu]

Flicka -- see what I was saying Liz about cameras not always getting the right view
[attachment=1:2nx8syzu]April 25th 048.jpg[/attachment:2nx8syzu]

Flicka and Mia
[attachment=0:2nx8syzu]April 25th 003.jpg[/attachment:2nx8syzu]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: my preggy girls ~ Aspen to kid soon*

Misty
[attachment=3:1c1565jp]April 25th 014.jpg[/attachment:1c1565jp]

Flicka again --- oh no hide and go seek didn't go to well
[attachment=2:1c1565jp]April 25th 018.jpg[/attachment:1c1565jp]

Sweet Pea - 144
[attachment=1:1c1565jp]April 25th 019.jpg[/attachment:1c1565jp]

Destiny - 140
[attachment=0:1c1565jp]April 25th 010.jpg[/attachment:1c1565jp]


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I love Flicka and the tree! :ROFL:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

That second picture of Aspen is really sute-she has such a comical expression on her face!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

This morning Aspen had this look on her face like -- now why did you do this to me, you are so mean. It was so real looking I took a double take. hehe

She didnt' want me to leave - which usually is a sign she is in heat so I take it she is getting close. Ligaments are about the same. Which is good for a Sunday or Monday kidding :stars:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I agree Stacey, Sunday or Monday for Aspen, Sweet P isn't far behind but I really think that Miss Flicka is not very far away from twins! She could very well be hiding 3 in there also....she looks as my Dolly looked carrying her babies...wide and low!

I hope that Aspen waits for you....all of them actually...her not wanting you to leave is a really good indicator that she's ready, maybe even an early morning delivery for her...will watch for an update after 6!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

ligaments are even softer but I doubt a kidding tonight. Still saying Sunday or monday. I have a plan if it does happen tomorrow - grandmom will be on goat watch while I am at church  and I will come home when she tells me of any change in behavior

I am SO glad I am home for the next two days


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Stacey, I am hoping she goes soon!! And while you are with her....be ready with your "snot sucker" cause I do think she has 2 in there AND they will come FAST!! Within seconds of each other :girl: :girl: too!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

kidding kit is all ready. Will bring it outside either tonight or tomorrow morning.

I am SO wanting to see a normal birth for once! The last 3 I have witnessed I have needed to assist. :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

She'll do just fine...the buck was normal sized and ND are super easy with spitting out kids...as long as they aren't massive! lol...Aspen has done this before, I think she'll surprise ya this time! :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I know that is why I want to be there, I want to see a normal kidding! I expect her kidding to be fast and easy.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

You have some kiddos a comin' your way!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Just checking in to see if I missed anything. How is she today?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

she is slower, rubbing against things, standing there, big udder, loose ligaments -- still holding onto kids

Thanks for asking


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Well, I'll be checking often, and I hope that she goes between today and tomorrow. I'm not off til Wednesday...7 day stretch...so I'll be up at 4 in the morning to check again, just in case she chooses a late tonight delivery! You know her and her demeanor if anything seems off to you, then go with your gut...she's probably in early labor and the standing still and rubbing is her way of dealing with it. :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

liz you crack me up with the girl storks :slapfloor:

Just checked on her. - still the same


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

C'mon Girl!!!! Drop them babies!! Stacey wants to hug and cuddle them, and of course she will take LOTS of pictures as well!!

:girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

oh dear Chelsey is getting into it.

Better ask for some boys to :boy: :boy: as I have a waiting list for boys AND I dont' want to jinx the girls :wink: :roll:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

:dance: Go Aspen! :dance: Lets get those babies out! :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby: :baby:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Alright I will ask for a boy also :boy: That was very hard for me to do as I am not used to asking for boys :ROFL:

I sure hope she goes soon for you!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Ligaments are almost gone!!! AHHHH I am super excited!!

 :stars: :clap: :leap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Wahoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I am going to be on baby watch all night. She more then likely wont kid till morning but I will be checking anyway.


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Yay!! Isn't it fun doing baby watch?? GO Aspen!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I can't wait to see what she has!!!! I bet she will kid in the early morning - mid afternoon tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Hope she gives you the boys that you're needing! Good luck and GO Aspen!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Any change??? ray:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

barely there


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I am so excited for you!!!!! :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

YAY! :stars: :stars: I will check back in in the morning. I hope she will have given you :boy: :girl: :boy: :girl: :girl: :boy: :boy: by then!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

here is her udder from tonight
[attachment=2:3l54r1zo]April 27th 032.jpg[/attachment:3l54r1zo]

Sweet Peas from today
[attachment=1:3l54r1zo]April 27th 025.jpg[/attachment:3l54r1zo]

Flickas from today
[attachment=0:3l54r1zo]April 27th 023.jpg[/attachment:3l54r1zo]


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Flicka's got a pretty good sized udder coming in too. Is she due next? Bet there'll be babies soon!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

some fun pictures from today

look Aspen I think I am almost as fat as you......well not quite yet
[attachment=4:3okxkiwm]April 27th 011.jpg[/attachment:3okxkiwm]

"Misty my udder is bigger then yours"
[attachment=3:3okxkiwm]April 27th 021.jpg[/attachment:3okxkiwm]

This pregnancy stuff is just so uncomfortable
[attachment=2:3okxkiwm]April 27th 012.jpg[/attachment:3okxkiwm]

[attachment=1:3okxkiwm]April 27th 001.jpg[/attachment:3okxkiwm]

"ok mom PLEASE stop looking at my butt!"
[attachment=0:3okxkiwm]April 27th 013.jpg[/attachment:3okxkiwm]


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Aspen's udder has really grown!!!! And Flicka's does look to be bigger!! Babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*



Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Flicka's got a pretty good sized udder coming in too. Is she due next? Bet there'll be babies soon!!!


Well I dont' have a breeding date on Flicka so yes she very well could be next :shrug: :hair: :doh: :coffee2:

(chelsey Flickas udder is smaller then Aspens but is still very close in size)


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Sorry, I meant bigger then before :doh: It does appear that Flicka could be next!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I have been watching her as if that is the case


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

Watch that girl like a hawk cause she could go very soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*



Muddy Creek Farm said:


> Sorry, I meant bigger then before :doh: It does appear that Flicka could be next!


Ahh! See I am not reading right or I would have seen what you ment before :doh:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

LOL. Their udders are looking nice though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

what do you think of Sweet peas so far? Do you think her rear attachment will get better???


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I can't really tell a whole lot from the photos, Post some pics once she is all the way full. They can look sooooo different full. But IF her attatchments weren't good now they won't improve. Still learning about the udder department though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

no I ment if with her filling up if you think her attachment would look better -but i guess only time will tell.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

really hard to feel ligaments - wont' check on her now till probably 2 or 3 in the morning


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

I am so anxious to see her kids! And they aren't even mine!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Aspen to kid soon ~ update pics 4/25*

3:15 am update: ligaments the same as when I went to bed, very low almost gone. She was laying outside chewing cud.

Chelsey you are to funny.

I am going back to bed till like 6 am - will update then


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

She kidded!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :leap: :stars:

She had twins!!!! (thanks Liz :thumbup: )

:boy: :girl:  :clap:

The boy is the Chamois (just like Owen!) and the girl is the white and black ---- what is that color pattern called???

[attachment=4:36npx8sj]April 28th Aspens kids 002.jpg[/attachment:36npx8sj]

[attachment=3:36npx8sj]April 28th Aspens kids 008.jpg[/attachment:36npx8sj]

[attachment=2:36npx8sj]April 28th Aspens kids 011.jpg[/attachment:36npx8sj]

[attachment=1:36npx8sj]April 28th Aspens kids 012.jpg[/attachment:36npx8sj]

[attachment=0:36npx8sj]April 28th Aspens kids 013.jpg[/attachment:36npx8sj]


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

here are some more


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! I LOVE your doeling!!!! She's cou clair!!!!! I want a cou clair so bad. Haha


----------



## Frozenloc2 (Jan 13, 2008)

:leap: YEAH Congrats!! I love the black and white. Nice coloring. Look how good Aspen is with you guys there. I hope Molly behaves herself like that ray:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I think the pattern is called peacock....at least it is in myotonics....such beautiful kids!!!!!!!  :girl: :boy:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Sweet Gum Minis said:


> Congratulations!!!!! I LOVE your doeling!!!! She's cou clair!!!!! I want a cou clair so bad. Haha


Bandit throws Cou Clair it seems as this is the 3rd Cou clair from him (now that I know the name  )


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

CONGRATS STACEY! Oh how exciting is that? Oh man! YAY! :clap: :clap: :leap: They are absolutely gorgeous. :stars:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey!! They are just so cute!! Love the coloring on that little doe kid. :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I agree, he must be a chamoise with lots of white with cou clair as his hidden pattern. Very cool!!!! 

Peacock is the same as cou clair just like san cemente is the same as buckskin. Tomato tamotto.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats Stacey, The twin are adorable. Shelly


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations Stacey, They are adorable. :clap:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

:dance: congrats they are adorable. Way to go Aspen!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my I am so in love  

I was out there for over an hour just sitting and holding and then they started to jump in my lap!  

The little boy is now sleeping and mom is very tired eventhough she did get a mini power nap while I was out there. The girl (naming her Minuet) is very demanding of her mom LOL poor Aspen. She is still getting use to the fact that there are two. But she is doing good. 

I am SO proud of her :clap:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Was I right, was I right?? They are absoulutly gorgeous!!!!!!!!!! Great job Aspen! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you were right about what? Boy and girl? or when she would kid?

Here is a video - you can hear the rain pouring down. I was standing in the rain with my arm in the shelter with the camera.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Whaen she would kid, yeah I know not too impressive. lol. I love that girls color!!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh Stacey, they are so cute! You've had single births before, right? LOVE the girly! Did you "attend" the birth? I need details! Congrats!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are big babies!!! And already so coordinated!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nope I didn't attend the birth - made it out shortly after they were born.

i was alerted to their birth by my brother who came into my room and said "stacey you have twins" 

They were born around 6am this morning.

Yes I have had singles for the past 2 years and I am absolutely thrilled with twins from Aspen. She is such a great mother too. I give her an A+ 

Did i miss anything :scratch: Any more details needed? :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations! I did check for news at 5 this morning and knew she was getting close....Look at that beautiful babies from a beautiful mommy!! And TWINS too!! Stacey, sorry you missed the birth, it was obviously uneventful and you have TWINS!!! They are good sized too, I'm guessing around 2.5 # each....see she waited til your last "lig check" to get down to business! Going by the "pre birth" pics...Flicka's next...maybe even tonight...with :boy: :boy: :girl: .


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats! I absolutely love their colors... how adorable they are. I'm thrilled you had twins (well, Aspen had twins :wink: ) and everyone is doing fine.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you Liz and Cinder --- oh Liz I hope you are wrong. I want Flicka to wait till at least wednesday so I can be home.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

How sweet - congrads on your babies they're cuties.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Congrats! :girl: :boy: :stars: :leap: :stars: :leap: 

Too bad you didn't get to see it. Xcell managed to sneak hers out the only time I wasn't looking too!

Have fun sitting with those babies! They grow up incredibly fast!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable! Are you keeping that gorgeous little doe? Great job Aspen and Bandit!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

unfortunatly no I will not be, but she will make someone else very happy I am sure 

her escutcheon is really nice so I am looking forward to seeing my registered kids from Sweet Pea.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Congrats Stacey! They are soooo cute! I wanna cuddle 'em!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ugh rain! Poor things are stuck in doors

[attachment=2:32rjb822]April 28th 003.jpg[/attachment:32rjb822]

"Those long skinny things are funny mom"

[attachment=0:32rjb822]April 28th 006.jpg[/attachment:32rjb822]


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a cutie!!! How are the other girls looking? Any closer??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Last I checked everyone was still holding onto their ligaments.

I have a picture of Sweet pea's udder to add to the race thread


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll look over there then! :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Hee...looks like Stacey's gonna have way too much fun with these babies! The first ones are ALWAYS the MOST SPOILED!! :ROFL:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

In alpine color terms she would be a cou blanc, cou clair is for black in the back and silver gray or tan in the front.
Cute kids stacey!
beth


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats Stacey :leap: :girl: :boy: :stars: they both are so cute


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ok well she is sort of tan and white in the front so she could grow into Cou Clair very easily since that is her dad's coloring.

So Cou Blanc is black in the back and white in the front? and cou clair is black in the back and cream in the front? Just want to make sure i get this correct


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

yup, she looks cou blanc right now, but a lot of babies born cou blanc go cou clair. I have several cou clair animals thata re registered as cou blancs
beth


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Such adorable kids- congratulations


----------



## SouthernSky (Dec 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!! They are both adorable.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

They are adorable Stacey!! Congrats! :stars:


----------

